# Promise Fasttrack 378 IDE controller



## harley88 (Sep 2, 2006)

Hello

this old man is really confused over this one. On this forum i read up on how to install my Promise Fasttrack 378 they said to download the driver and unzip it then go to device manager to install , say i have disk then aim it to where i got the driver downloaded at. Well after i download my driver in the readme it talks about making a disk with the makedisk.exe file.
Shoot will some one tell me how to install my fasttrack 378 driver?
Thanks
Harley

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v349/harley88/fsscr000.jpg


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

ok lets start with first things first ????


what are you trying to do????


I am going to assume (that can be dangerous) that you have a motherboard which has an intel sata controller as well as a promise controller


did you know the promise controller is mostly for raid uses???? if you are only trying to connect a sata drive to your motherboard then I suggest you use the intel controller sata ports


to install the promise drivers you simply right click & choose properties on the *entry* in the *device manager *which you have shown in the image shack photo / then you go to the driver update part of that screen

then you tell the update driver that you have the file >>>> dotn go looking in windows update or cd-rom thing, in fact the easiest way is to put it on a floppy drive disk, just simply unzip the contents of that driver file you downloaded and copy them to a blank floppy disk.

the makedisk.exe is to prepare a floppy disk for new OS install / you know the good ole "Press F6 to install a third party scsi raid driver"
you shouldnt need that

if you need further help >>>> just holler


----------



## harley88 (Sep 2, 2006)

linderman

Thanks for your reply , sure do appreciate it. I really dont know what i am doing. I had a friend build this computer two years ago , i got a Asus P4c800-E Deluxe , Intel P-4 800 3.0G 1mb cache , 2x80gb Sata 150 7200rpm 8M and Winxp XP Home SP2. I dont think i have a raid setup so oneday i was in my BIOS and noticed that it was set on Raid so i changed it to IDE and thats when i got the yellow mark in my device manager.
I dont know if i want or need the promise 378 deal , will it make my computer do better? I would like to make it right or get rid of it.
If you dont have the time to fool with me , i understand.
Thanks again
Harley


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

Go in to the BIOS setup menu (DEL upon startup) and find the area under ADVANCED that says "Onboard Promise Controller" or something similar and set it to disabled. That should stop the search you are seeing. Note: Don't forget to save before you exit the BIOS setup menu.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Hello:



you have your hard drives connected to the wrong sata ports. You should have your drives connected to the Intel ICH5 controller

have you installed your motherboard chipset drivers found on the Motherboard CD?

when the mobo chipset drivers are installed the Intel ICH5 controller will be active and is faster than the promise controller!

I will ask another member who is VERY familiar with your board to walk you thru this, hopefully he has the time to jump in.

I would not load the drivers for the promise controller

just hang fire


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

hello:


please verify your sata drives are connected to the SATA 1 & SATA 2 ports on your motherboard. These are the two sata cable connectors nearest the memory slots. 

If you have you sata drive cables connected to the Sata Raid 1 & Sata Raid 2 connectors which are the pair of sata connectors farthest away from the memory slots; then switch them to the two sata slots that are the closest to the memory ram sticks.

then as Tumble has suggested, enter the bios / go to the advanced chipset tab/ then disable the promise raid feature

you will also most likely need to also set the "Sata + Pata" in the bios for booting (or something like sata = enabled)

post back with your progress,


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

here are the correct ports your drives should be connected to


----------

